

Ask HN: Opinions about LiteSpeed Web Server - batista

Just noticed that wordpress.org says it's "Powered By LiteSpeed Web Server". I had never heard of that web server before. I checked the company page and it's advertised as especially fit for Rails and PHP deployment. Has anybody used it in deployment? How does it compare to Ngix/Lighttpd/Apache/etc?
======
foobarbazetc
Trying 74.200.247.188... Connected to wordpress.com. Escape character is '^]'.
GET / HTTP/1.1 Host: wordpress.com

HTTP/1.1 200 OK Server: _nginx_ Date: Sat, 21 Jan 2012 02:09:43 GMT Content-
Type: text/html; charset=UTF-8 Transfer-Encoding: chunked Connection: close
Vary: Accept-Encoding Last-Modified: Sat, 21 Jan 2012 02:09:42 +0000 Cache-
Control: max-age=299, must-revalidate Vary: Cookie X-hacker: If you're reading
this, you should visit automattic.com/jobs and apply to join the fun, mention
this header. X-Pingback: <http://wordpress.com/xmlrpc.php> Link:
<[http://wp.me/1>](http://wp.me/1>); rel=shortlink X-nananana: Batcache

~~~
foobarbazetc
Why pay for a web server when you can use nginx for free?

Trying 72.233.56.139... Connected to wordpress.org. Escape character is '^]'.
GET / HTTP/1.1 Host: wordpress.org

HTTP/1.1 200 OK Server: nginx Date: Sat, 21 Jan 2012 02:10:41 GMT Content-
Type: text/html; charset=utf-8 Transfer-Encoding: chunked Connection: close
Vary: Accept-Encoding X-nc: HIT luv 139

~~~
tobylane
Business-level support, like 24/7 phone service.

